# zukünftiger Bikepark in Achern??



## cervo (12. Mai 2011)

Hi!
Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere die Diskussion ums Freeriden und Downhill im Bereich Lauf und Oberachern mitbekommen. Die Auseinandersetzung zwischen den unterschiedlichen Waldnutzern führte letztendlich sogar zu einem kurzen Beitrag in der Landesschau des Südwestfunks vor ca. 3 Wochen. Als größte organisierte MTB - Gruppe sind wir irgendwie zwischen die Fronten geraten und auch gleichzeitig von der Gemeinde angesprochen worden. Es ergibt sich nun eine recht schräge Situation. Die Stadt Achern versucht nun den Spannungen im Wald durch verschiedene Überlegungen entgegenzutreten. Eine davon wäre sogar die Möglichkeit der Bereitstellung eines städtischen Geländes zur Anlage eines Bikeparks. Bisher haben sich aber noch keine Downhiller / Freerider gefunden, die Interesse hätten und an einer ersten Sitzung mit dem Baubürgermeister teilnehmen würden.
Ich versuche jetzt einfach mal auf diesem Weg Leute aus der näheren Umgebung zu finden, die Lust hätten sich für ein solches Projekt zu engagieren.
Eine solche Chance sollte man sich eigentlich nicht entgehen lassen!!!!

Gruß
cervo


----------



## Mr.Beasto (12. Mai 2011)

schön zu hören ! Versuch mit den ortenbergern kontakt aufzunehmen , deren illegale strecke am hohen horn wurde platt gemacht und die suchen nachner ausweichmöglichkeit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonsai24 (14. Mai 2011)

Hier der SWR-Beitrag

Verfolge die diversen Diskussionen auch mit Hinsicht auf den Energiepfad in Lauf. Jedoch erstickt mein Versuch die Bike-Verbotsschilder wieder wegzubekommen im Keim. Es entsteht nicht mal eine Diskussion.

Wobei ich ehrlicherweise sagen muss, ich halte ein Bikepark wie in Haslach als nette Spielwiese, für mich persönlich jedoch nicht wirklich eine alternative zu nem schönen, kilometerlangen Singletrail.


----------



## cervo (14. Mai 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass sich hierbei alle einig sind. Mein Traum wäre ebenfalls eher ein Trail von ganz oben, der aber mit sämtlichen Entscheidungsträgern abgestimmt ist. Sonst wird doch nach dem Aufbau bald wieder abgebaut.
Toll ist aber, dass die Stadt Achern hier anscheinend versuchen möchte in eine konstruktive Diskussion mit den Freeridern zu kommen, um die Spannungen aus dem Oberacherner Wald herauszubekommen. Wie dieses Entgegenkommen konkret aussieht ist noch völlig offen. 
Nach einem Telefonat mit dem Baubürgermeister sollte eine Lösung, egal wie diese aussehen könnte, aber rechtlich vertretbar sein und die aktuell wilden Basteleien im Wald reduzieren.


----------



## KoNFloZius (15. Mai 2011)

Bonsai24 schrieb:


> Wobei ich ehrlicherweise sagen muss, ich halte ein Bikepark wie in Haslach als nette Spielwiese, für mich persönlich jedoch nicht wirklich eine alternative zu nem schönen, kilometerlangen Singletrail.



Diesen Punkt sehe ich genau so. 

Mir gehen die Schilder als Einheimischer auch auf den Sack. Aber, sie hängen dort leider zu recht. Wenn sich Biker am Wochenende mehrmals auf die Grinde Shutteln lassen um über den Laufbachpfad nach Lauf runter zu heizen sind Konflikte schon vorprogrammiert. Der Pfad wird eben hauptsächlich am Wochenende vom Fußvolk frequentiert. 
Dazu kommt der Verschleiß des Weges, von dem die Gemeinde sicherlich auch nicht erfreut ist.


----------



## anneliese (15. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht mal in diesen Thread reinschauen. Die haben nun einen Verein gegründet, der sich um den Rosskopf Trail kümmern soll. Vielleicht sollte man die mal ansprechen und nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen fragen. Man muss ja das (Zwei)Rad nicht neu erfinden.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (16. Mai 2011)

ja sowas wie die borderline wär wünschenswert , ok en paar kleine hopser drinn wär super ! Evtl den gemeinderat mal dazu bewegen mal en ausflug am woe auf den rossi zu machen um sich ein bild zu machen was von den mtbler gewünscht wird ! Denn nur mit soner strecke läßt sich so einigermaßen die benutzung anderer trails verhindern ! Fraglich ist dann meist die finanzielle instandsetzung ! Würd vorschlagen , das die ansässigen bikeläden bandenwerbung am ende der strecke aufstellen dürfen , für einen fairen jährlichen betrag ! Am besten die inhaber einiger läden informieren und zu mobilisieren da mitzumachen und sich stark machen für so ein projekt . Denn die profitieren dadurch ! Wo gehobelt wird fliegen spähne . Ebenso der tourismus und die gastronomen , wenn der trail gut und lang ist und sich rumgesprochen hat !


----------



## bike010 (16. Mai 2011)

Muss da auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die dort hoch shuttlen sonder selber hoch treten. Auch manchmal mit einem 16 kg bike 

Jedoch vermeide ich so gut es geht irgendwelche Bremsspuren oder nimm an manchen Stellen das Gas einfach raus. Aber klar wenn da Leute mit Fullface runter düsen sieht das halt auch nicht nett aus für die Wandersleut und erschrecken tun die sich immer.

Leider ist dieser Trail mit dem an der Kohlbergwiese der einzige vernünftige hier in der Gegend. Diese pseudo Radwege die von der Touristeninfo angepriesen werden sind ein Witz. Habe keine Lust Schotterwege runter zu fahren.

Was das Thema Wege kaputt machen angeht, ist das aus meiner Sicht auch ein Witz. Schaut euch mal die Wege an in denen mit dem Vollernter die Bäume rausgeholt werden. Es gibt genug Beispiele wo einige dieser Wanderwege von einem halben Meter dardurch auf drei Meter verbreitert und dann Schotter rein geschmissen wurde. Bin im letzten Jahr den orginal Westweg gefahren und da waren einige km dieses wunderschönen Trails durch Waldarbeiten zerstört!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (16. Mai 2011)

nachwievor sind aber allein die mtbler die wanderwegkaputtmacher ! Ach diese ewigdiskussion mit ewig gestrigen ........... ! Viele wanderer weichen ja schon in die vogesen aus um nich auf forstautobahnen zu wandern ! Haben sich eigentlich schon einige zusammen getan um mit der gemeinde zu reden ?


----------



## Bonsai24 (17. Mai 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Haben sich eigentlich schon einige zusammen getan um mit der gemeinde zu reden ?



würde mich auch interessieren. Vorab sollte man sich aber einig sein, was das Ziel ist. Habe es oben ja bereits geschrieben, Bikepark wie in Haslach halte ich nicht als Ausweichmöglichkeit.

In Lauf schwebt mir seit letztem Jahr ebenfalls ein Gelände vor, Trim-Dich-Pfad im Aubach. Liegt seit jahren brach, wird von Jogger nicht wirklich genutzt, da total verwuchert. Für nen Bikepark jedoch sehr gute Grundlagen.
Wurzelpassagen, Treppen, Spitzkehren, teilw. Starkes Gefälle, aber auch Flowige Wege. Da könnte man echt was schickes draus machen!

Gruss


----------



## Mr.Beasto (17. Mai 2011)

arbeite bei euch in der gegend und hab heut mal ne regional zeitung in den händen gehabt ! Renchtalsteig ! Also für wanderer wird ja was getan . Soll ja auch boomen ! Aha ! Wenn die nich wollen das wir mtbler den benutzen sollens mal was für uns rausrücken ! Wie lang wieviele hm hät den der verweißte joggingpfad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bombardino5 (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich kenen den TRimm-Dich-Pfad im Aubauch noch von meinen "jungen" Jahren, als wir damals noch vom SV Lauf zu laufen waren.
Ich wäre auch daran interessiert eine "legale" Strecke zu haben, auf der man biken kann, ohne angst zu haben, dass irgendwelche Freizeit-Cops mal wieder Drähte spannen (wie schon auf der ein oder anderen Strecke im Allgäu passiert) oder sich andere Idiotien einfallen lassen.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## KoNFloZius (17. Mai 2011)

in bühlertal wurden ne zeitlang offiziell dh rennen veranstaltet, ziel war immer bei der BMX Bahn im Hirschbach. versucht doch mal jemand vom rsv falkenfels zu kontaktieren wegen der dh / bmx strecke. vll würde sich dort unter dem dach eines bereits vorhandenen vereines was machen lassen?! 

der trimmdichpfad ist doch mehr als ein witz. da kommt wieder die thematik 1000hm abfahrt auf schönen trails vs. 50hm auf nem kleinen areal.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (17. Mai 2011)

Die Offenburger und Ortenberger treffen sich am Donnerstag um sich zu beraten wie sie einen ausgleich für die streckensperrung am hh hinbekommen ! Wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch ja informieren wies da läuft ! mit 200m trail werden die sich auch nicht zufrieden geben !


----------



## Bonsai24 (18. Mai 2011)

Wer von einem Bikepark mit 800 Höhenmeter und Sessellift träumt, ist einfach realitätsfremd.falls es überhaupt nen Bikepark geben wird, wird dieses ähnlich Haslach ausschauen! Also wie Flo schon geschrieben hat, keine Alternative.


----------



## Mr.Beasto (18. Mai 2011)

man schaue sich doch einfach die borderline in freiburg an ! Die habens vorgemacht. Und wer weiter träumen will kann ja mit den liftbetreibern an der schwarzwaldhochstraße reden !


----------



## anneliese (18. Mai 2011)

Deswegen die Freiburger Erfahrungen nutzen.
Wo gäbe es denn taugliche Sessellifte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zep2008 (18. Mai 2011)

Meldet euch beim Schwarzwaldverein. Denen sterben die Weglebauer weg.
Die sind um jede helfende Hand froh, schon probiert?
Also beim SSV Mitglied werden, Verein unterwandern. Was meint ihr wieviele da bei einer Hauptversamlung wirklich kommen? 
Da habt ihr schnell ne Merheit
Denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## Mr.Beasto (18. Mai 2011)

genau ! Ne feindliche übernahme machen ! Und bei den versammlungen die rollstuhlrampe verstecken ! Das mit den liften zb seibelseck iss natürlich utopie ! Wobei , albstadt machts vor !


----------



## mot.2901 (18. Mai 2011)

Bonsai24 schrieb:


> In Lauf schwebt mir seit letztem Jahr ebenfalls ein Gelände vor, Trim-Dich-Pfad im Aubach. Liegt seit jahren brach, wird von Jogger nicht wirklich genutzt, da total verwuchert. Für nen Bikepark jedoch sehr gute Grundlagen.
> Wurzelpassagen, Treppen, Spitzkehren, teilw. Starkes Gefälle, aber auch Flowige Wege. Da könnte man echt was schickes draus machen!
> 
> Gruss



Der wurde doch gerade wieder reaktiviert,neue Schilder und so. 
Ich habe die Diskusion gar nicht mitbekommen.
Der SWR Beitrag funktioniert leider nicht.

Ich bin auch öfter im Oberachener Wald unterwegs.Muss ja nicht gerade am Wochenende sein wenn dort viel los ist.

Weder dort noch auf anderen Trails hatte ich Probleme mit Wanderen.
Gegenseitige Rücksicht sollte selbstverständlich sein.
Wie man in den Wald hineinruft so schallt es zurück.

Was gar nicht geht sind die "baulichen Veränderungen" wie im Oberachener Wald und auf dem "Hans Jakob Weg"
Der Ärger war vorauszusehen.


----------



## b-o (19. Mai 2011)

anneliese schrieb:


> Deswegen die Freiburger Erfahrungen nutzen.
> Wo gäbe es denn taugliche Sessellifte?




an der schwarzwaldhochstrasse gibt es einige... die ganzen skilifte an den kleinen hängen stehen im sommer brach und sind ja auch nutzenswert... zudem gibt es dort einige hänge die sich mittlerweile im winter den snowboardern annähern und für diese parks einrichten... 
,....warum sollten sie dies nicht tun.. es gibt einige häneg die auch keine beschneiungsanlage haben und somit wenig umsatz und kurz vor dem bankrott - einer hat schon zugemacht.

ung gerade dort gibt es schon um die skilifte herum einige schöne trails... (welche ich bisher dann meist über die skipisten hochgeschoben habe)

versuchts mal am seibelseckle oder hundseck etc.

(bin leider seit sommer in münchen und kann daher nicht wirklich vor ort helfen)


----------



## Mr.Beasto (19. Mai 2011)

sind halt alles schlepper und die hm nichso wahnsinnig ! Aber wer schonmal albstadt angeschaut hat......


----------



## anneliese (20. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht auch einen Verein gründen wie hier in Freiburg geschehen?


----------



## b-o (20. Mai 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> sind halt alles schlepper und die hm nichso wahnsinnig ! Aber wer schonmal albstadt angeschaut hat......




wenns um hm geht, kannst du auch mit dem ÖPNV von baden-b oder bühl aus an die b500 hochfahren und querfeld ein runter - da gibts bestimmt auch schöne stellen 

ne aber mal im ernst... besser ein schlepplift wie garkein lift... ich dachte mal eh dass am größus-lift mehliskopf sowas angedacht war....


----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. Mai 2011)

da wars doch dh-rollerstrecke oder so am mehliskopf ! Schaut doch einfach mal im bikepark albstadt ein ! Ein witz was das gefälle und hm angeht ! Aber es funktioniert .


----------



## b-o (20. Mai 2011)

wie geschrieben... bin nur noch selten in baden. 
aber ich werd schauen dass cih mir mal die zeit nehme an nem we....

... nun wird erst mal bayern - explizit münchen erkundschaftet...

ich wollte mit meinem beitrag nur weitere ideen / vorschläge für die "locals" einbringen, dass in meiner heimat auch mehr vorangeht... das gelände - dank schwarzwald - ist ja genug vorhanden...


----------



## anneliese (20. Mai 2011)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> da wars doch dh-rollerstrecke oder so am mehliskopf ! Schaut doch einfach mal im bikepark albstadt ein ! Ein witz was das gefälle und hm angeht ! Aber es funktioniert .



Nur Samstag und Sonntag offen => Stresspotential am WE sinkt, alle Vollpanzerfahrer können sich im Bikepark austoben, die Wanderer und Stockenten haben ihre Ruhe...

Humane Preise => attraktiv auch für jüngere Fahrer, Einnahmequelle für die Liftbetreiber

Aber in Achern muss erstmal ne andere Lösung her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Beasto (20. Mai 2011)

genau ! Mal abwarten wie sich die offenburger und ortenberger abgesprochen haben , was das weitere vorgehen anbetrifft !


----------



## Berg-Umfahrer (22. Juni 2011)

Gibt's denn Neuigkeiten?
Hab mir zwar in Wildbad ne Tossy 2 zugezogen, sitz aber schon wieder aufm Rädle und wäre bereit mit anzupacken, falls es was zu tun gibt...

Andreas


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. Juni 2011)

ich kann wieder mal nur die lektüre der DIMB-Initiatve empfehlen

http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=141

vor allem mal die pdf's lesen!!!


----------



## Saintsrest (23. Juni 2011)

[FONT="]Hallo, 

vielleicht sollte man der Stadt Achern mal so was vorschlagen. Im Harz steht da ein ganzer Ort inklusive der Kommunalpolitik dahinter. Würde ja auch den Tourismus ein wenig ankurbeln. Von H.J. Rey gibt es ja auch dieses Projekt "Flowtrail". Der ist ja hier fast ein Einheimischer.

http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/

Wurde auch in Verbindung mit der DIMB realisiert. In Annweiler in der Pfalz gibt es auch einen Park der mit Hilfe der DIMB angelegt wurde. 

Ich als Pfälzer muss auch sagen, dass die Badener gegenüber MTB sehr negativ eingestellt sind. Liegt aber wohl auch ein wenig an der "stoffeligen" Mentalität hier. Der Pfälzerwald besteht ja fast nur aus Trails und da gibt es eigentlich nie wirklich Probleme mit Wanderern. 
[/FONT]


----------



## anneliese (24. Juni 2011)

Man müsste eben mal zeigen, dass es Bedarf gibt, dazu müssten sich mal wirklich viele Mountainbiker dort treffen und am besten Presse mitnehmen.

Außerdem muss man dort doch auch mal die Vorteile aufzeigen und da ist so was wie der Flowtrail doch ein klasse Beispiel.
Müssten sich die Acherner eben mal sagen: Ja wir machen es, wir werden Mountainbike Vorzeige Gemeinde.

EDITH: Schaut auch mal auf die Facebook Resonanz http://www.facebook.com/FlowtrailStromberg
Schade, dass das so weit weg ist. Das kleine Video macht es Lust auf die Strecke.


----------



## anneliese (8. September 2011)

Mittlerweile hat es der Stromberg Trail bis ins Fernsehen geschaft:

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/haup...1433870/Waghalsiger-Ritt-über-Stock-und-Stein

Da könnte sich doch die ein oder andere Schwarzwald Gemeinde was abschauen...


----------



## Schafschützer (14. September 2011)

Vielleicht mal ein Konzept erstellen, und dem Bürgermeister in Sasbachwalden vorlegen. Die dortige MTB-Gruppe ist ja voll aktzeptiert und der Bürgermeister erfahrungsgemäß auch für abwegige Dinge zu begeistern.

Ansonsten kann man wirklich nur appelieren, die einschlägigen Wanderwege am Wochenende zu meiden.


----------



## Blezz (1. Januar 2012)

Hi
falls noch interesse an einem Bikepark in Oberauchern besteht, bitte bei mir melden
[email protected]
Mfg Joachim


----------



## Blezz (1. Januar 2012)

Oberachern natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cervo (1. Januar 2012)

Hi,
was einen möglichen "Bikepark" angeht, so ist der Sommer über schon einiges gegangen. Nach ein paar Gesprächen mit dem Baubürgermeister sieht es nun so aus, dass wir wohl von der Gemeinde zwei Trails von jeweils ca. 800m zur teilweise freien Bebauung bekommen. Ende November war ein sehr positiver Vorort Termin und als nächstes wird dann im neuen Jahr eine Begehung mit Naturschutzbehörde, Forst .... anstehen. Hierbei wird dann abgeklärt, in welchen Grenzen gebaut werden darf. Die Sache läuft langsam, aber sie läuft und die Gemeinde Achern unterstützt uns auf eine tolle Weise. Hauptansprechpartner werden die Leute rund um die MTB AG der Realschule sein,um die Bautätigkeiten etwas zu koordinieren. Ich gebe dann Infos raus, falls mal was ansteht und wir vielleicht Helfer, Material ... brauchen.
Ansonsten: www.robert-schuman-realschule.com/mtb

gruß
cervo


----------



## 92Michael (2. Januar 2012)

hört sich ja schonmal klasse an, denke das interesse besteht, wenn helfer gebraucht werden einfach melden


----------



## anneliese (4. Januar 2012)

Hoffen wir mal, dass das was wird. Heidelberg hat jetzt auch was legales:

http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=2ba01800-3702-11e1-982c-0026b975f2e6


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. Januar 2012)

cervo schrieb:


> Hi,
> was einen möglichen "Bikepark" angeht, so ist der Sommer über schon einiges gegangen. Nach ein paar Gesprächen mit dem Baubürgermeister sieht es nun so aus, dass wir wohl von der Gemeinde zwei Trails von jeweils ca. 800m zur teilweise freien Bebauung bekommen. Ende November war ein sehr positiver Vorort Termin und als nächstes wird dann im neuen Jahr eine Begehung mit Naturschutzbehörde, Forst .... anstehen. Hierbei wird dann abgeklärt, in welchen Grenzen gebaut werden darf. Die Sache läuft langsam, aber sie läuft und die Gemeinde Achern unterstützt uns auf eine tolle Weise. Hauptansprechpartner werden die Leute rund um die MTB AG der Realschule sein,um die Bautätigkeiten etwas zu koordinieren. Ich gebe dann Infos raus, falls mal was ansteht und wir vielleicht Helfer, Material ... brauchen.
> Ansonsten: www.robert-schuman-realschule.com/mtbgruß
> cervo



Irgendwie wird hier von 2 verschiedenen Dingen gesprochen. 

legale DH/FR Strecke ----------->  verleichbar mit der Borderline (ca. 400 hm), Flowtrail Stromberg, Strecke in Heidelberg
Übungsstrecke für die MTB AG  -->  verleichbar mit der Strecke in Haslach oder in Wolfach oder früher in Oppenau

Die Jungs mit den schweren Rädern und langärmligen Helm wird man mit der zweiten Variante nicht anlocken


----------



## cervo (8. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie soll es schon eine Mischung aus beidem werden, wobei die Zielsetzung der Gemeinde die Schaffung einer Alternative zu den "wilden Bauwerken" ist. Man wird sehen, ob das Konzept dann ankommt. Der Unterschied zu Haslach usw. ist schon dadurch gegeben, dass es sich um einzelne Trails handelt und (wohl) North-Shore-Elemente zugelassen sein werden.


----------



## anneliese (9. Januar 2012)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> Irgendwie wird hier von 2 verschiedenen Dingen gesprochen.



Hab mir grad mal die Bilder der MTB AG angeschaut...früh übt sich aber ich wünsche mir schon was Richtung Flowtrail Stromberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ribiker (1. Mai 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten in Richtung Bikepark Achern ? Wie ist der momentane Stand ?


----------



## schokoei72 (27. März 2013)

Ribiker schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten in Richtung Bikepark Achern ? Wie ist der momentane Stand ?


 ????????
Nix neues?


----------



## b-o (27. März 2013)

...leider verlaufen sich immer so einige projekte im sand... 
_(ohne jetzt daran beteiligt zu sein)_


----------



## Ribiker (27. März 2013)

Habe mich kürzlicher länger mit einem Lehrer der MTB AG der Realschule unterhalten, das Gelände auf dem der Parcour angelegt werden könnte steht im prinzip, Problem ist die Haftungsfrage, da die AG kein Verein ist, müßte daher ein Verein gegründet werden oder man müßte sich irgendwo anschließen, Überlegung war bei dem Gespräch beispielsweise an den Sportverein in Oberachern zu gehen, da dieser ja ganz in der Nähe der Strecke wäre, was blieb ist halt die Frage wer nimmt die ganze Sache in die Hand ? Ich wäre dabei, aber alleine in die Hand nehmen da fehlt mir ganz einfach die Zeit !


----------



## b-o (27. März 2013)

also hier im münchner süden realisieren die jungs von der bikeanstalt gerade sowas - sowas= angliederung an einen großen verein sozusagen als abteilung... soweit ich das mitbekomme bedarf es dann je nach vereinssatzung eben einen abteilungsleiter...
kann dir da gerne nen kontakt schicken...


----------



## Ribiker (27. März 2013)

Ja das hört sich ja mal so ähnlich an, also kannst mir gerne mal den Kontakt schicken, gerne auch als PN!


----------



## Phini (28. März 2013)

Also, wenns draum geht, sich um die Realisierung zu kümmern und das Ding zu baue, bin ich jederzeit dabei 
Kenne da noch paar mehr Jungs, die sofort helfen würden und das Ding auf die Beine stellen würden!

Die Frage nach der Haftung ist allerdings echt ein Problem - die Angliederung an nen Sportverein ist echt ne gute Idee!

Wenn das klappt, was natürlich zu wünschen wäre, dann würden ein paar gewisse Leut aufhören, üble Kicker in die Landschaft zu bauen. Da im Oberacherner Wald stehen ein paar rum, ich glaube keiner davon ist wirklich erlaubt. Fußgänger kommen da, wo ich meine, nichtmehr vorbei. Zudem ist der auch noch echt schwierig zu springen. Naja, irgendwie so n zwischending aus Haslach und der Borderline wär halt ein Traum


----------



## cervo (28. März 2013)

Ich klinke mich mal wieder in die Diskussion ein. Wenn ich den Kram auch angestoßen habe, hats mich irgendwann genervt und ich bin einfach wie immer gefahren. Das Gebiet von der Hornisgrinde bis nach Achern gibt ja genug her. Aber man sollte hier dranbleiben, da die Stadt der Geschichte ja grundsätzlich positiv gegenüber steht. 
Der Vorort - Termin mit der Tante vom Gemeindeunfallversicherungsverband war irgendwann mal im vergangenen Sommer, ohne dass irgend ein Biker mit dabei und informiert war. Die ist dann direkt über einen selbst gebauten Kicker aus vernageltem Holz geflogen und hat wohl die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen. 
Ich habe dann mal noch zufällig in Haslach den dortigen Vorstand getroffen und wegen der Genehmigung ihres Geländes angesprochen. Eine frei nutzbare Strecke mit Northshore Elementen wird allgemein sehr schwer zu versichern sein. Natürliche Hindernisse dürften mit Hilfe von Baum und schwarzwälder Granit aber auch zu einer interessanten Sache führen.... Wenn das Areal dann mal genehmigt ist, sieht es wohl anders aus.
Eine Vereinszugehörigkeit würde für einen Betrieb und die Genehmigung sicher ein deutliches Plus bringen. Die Angliederung an eine bestehende Vereinsstruktur dürfte grundsätzlich kein Problem sein, wenn der Hauptverein mitspielt und wenn man nicht gerade super eigenständig sein möchte. Gründet man eine reine Trainings-Untergruppe, dann ist nicht mal ein Abteilungsleiter notwendig. (evtl. aber eine Änderung der Satzung)
Hat denn jemand Beziehungen zum SVO?


----------



## Ribiker (28. März 2013)

Na zumindest kommt doch, nach dem die Sache hier wieder angestossen wurde etwas Bewegung in die Diskussion und es ist auf jedenfalls Interesse da, so ein Termin wie im Sommer, wo keine Biker dabei waren bringt natürlich leider eher nicht viel...also auf Anhieb fällt mir niemand ein beim SVO, aber ich muß mal überlegen...wär ja auch nur eine Möglichkeit, vielleicht hat ja auch jemand ne Idee bzw. Beziehung zu einem anderen möglichen Verein ?


----------



## schokoei72 (28. März 2013)

Wie machen es denn die in Stromberg oder Ottweiler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Snuffer (13. Mai 2013)

gab es mittlerweile Bewegung in der Sache, was ist Stand der Dinge.. was soll realisiert werden ?

Grüße


----------



## cervo (13. Mai 2013)

In Achern hat sich mitlerweile nichts Neues getan. Direkt obendrüber könnte es aber nach Flowtrail riechen. Ein erstes Treffen ist wohl diese Woche. Genaues kann ich aber nicht sagen. Die Tourismuschefs suchen wohl gerade neue Märkte... Gut für uns! 
Ich habe vor einer Woche in Gomaringen mal den dortigen Bikepark angeschaut und war erstaunt, was man mit sehr viel Erde aus einem überschaubaren und fast flachen Areal machen kann. Aber auch hier: geschlossener Zaun und zugehöriger Verein regelt die Nutzung
cervo


----------



## Ribiker (13. Mai 2013)

cervo schrieb:


> In Achern hat sich mitlerweile nichts Neues getan. Direkt obendrüber könnte es aber nach Flowtrail riechen. Ein erstes Treffen ist wohl diese Woche. Genaues kann ich aber nicht sagen. Die Tourismuschefs suchen wohl gerade neue Märkte... Gut für uns!
> Ich habe vor einer Woche in Gomaringen mal den dortigen Bikepark angeschaut und war erstaunt, was man mit sehr viel Erde aus einem überschaubaren und fast flachen Areal machen kann. Aber auch hier: geschlossener Zaun und zugehöriger Verein regelt die Nutzung
> cervo


 Direkt obendrüber ? Flowtrail ?? erstes Treffen ??? Klär uns auf !!!!


----------



## Mr.Snuffer (14. Mai 2013)

Ich nehme an wenn man sich der Sache annimmt un dabeibleibt dann könnte man auch was erreichen, mittlerweile bejahen auch die Förster eine sinvolle Nutzung, solange alles im geregelten Bereich abbläuft " so die Kommentare von anderen Trail / Parkbertreibern"

Ich denke auch das sich genügend Leute dafür arrangieren würden, es fehlt momentan an konkreten Terminen / Gespräche mit den Herren u. Damen von der Ortsverwaltung.

Einen Verein Gründen e.V
Eine Versicherung abschliesen bei einer x-beliebigen Gesellschaft zwecks Unfallgefahr auf der Strecke.  
Anmeldung bei der http://www.bdr-medienservice.de/ nicht ganz sicher ob ein muss.

Dann könnte es weitergehen..

Warten wir estmal ab was sich aus den genannten Gesprächen von  @cervo entwickelt.


----------



## cervo (16. Mai 2013)

So jetzt aber....
Ich komme gerade von dem besagten Treffen und bin immer noch völlig geflasht. Es ist erklärtes Ziel der Gemeinde Sasbachwalden ein neues Tourismuskonzept für Mountainbiker zu entwickeln. Es sind angedacht drei Strecken mit jeweils ca. 8km (700hm), wobei zwei als Flowtrail und eine als Downhillstrecke angelegt werden sollen. Ergänzt werden sollen die Strecken durch einen kleinen Bikepark in Ortsnähe.
Ein Traum könnte mit sehr viel Arbeit in Erfüllung gehen.....


----------



## arise (16. Mai 2013)

na hoffentlich endet das nicht so, wie mit der skihalle !


----------



## Phini (16. Mai 2013)

Gerne auch per PN: An wen kann man sich wenden? 
Also zum Unterstützen, zum Werben, zum Mithelfen beim Bau, zum Spenden?

Klingt doch genial. Paar mehr Infos wären natürlich gut, aber generell ginge irgendwo ein Traum in Erfüllung!


----------



## Mr.Snuffer (16. Mai 2013)

und wie gehts es nun weiter


----------



## schokoei72 (17. Mai 2013)

Glaub es ja nicht!
Bin dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ribiker (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn das wahr würde, wäre ein Traum in unserer Gegend...also dann...soweit es die Zeit zuläßt und ich was machen kann bin ich natürlich auch dabei...hoffe bald auf weitere Infos !!!


----------



## mot.2901 (17. Mai 2013)

Mir hätte ein Flowtrail schon gereicht
Das ist ja so geil das ich es fast nicht glauben kann.
Ich frage mich gerade wie man das ganze noch ein wenig anschubsen könnte
Ich denke das Projekt hat nicht nur Freunde.Wenn ich z.B. nach Lauf schaue mit den vielen Verbotsschildern und den Wandervögeln
Oder die Aktion in Offenburg wo vor dem Rennen Bäume über die Strecke gelegt wurden.Kirchzarten ist ja auch nicht so toll gelaufen.

Der Schwarzwald kam ja in letzter Zeit nicht so gut in der Presse weg. 
Völlig zurecht.Nach einem Urlaub in Lauf als Biker würde ich auch nicht nochmal kommen

@ cervo
Wurde schon der DIMB ins Gespräch gebracht?Ich denke die haben schon Erfahrung mit solchen Projekten und könnten weiterhelfen.


----------



## cervo (17. Mai 2013)

Konkret bedeutet dies gerade:
Die Strecken werden in Kooperation mit der DIMB geplant und hoffentlich zertifiziert. Diese sind natürlich sehr interessiert. Leider konnte der Vertreter der DIMB gestern nicht dabei sein. Es besteht von allen Seiten aber großes Interesse, da allein aufgrund der Gesamtlänge dieser Strecken ein absolutes Alleinstellungsmerkmal gegeben sein würde. Es gibt eine erste Planungsgruppe aus Vertretern der Stadt (Tourismus), Gastronomen und MTBler verschiedener Ausrichtungen mit Ortskenntnis. Seit Gestern gibt es Arbeitsgruppen, die erst mal das mögliche Areal in Augenschein nehmen und mögliche Trails erkunden. Gespräche mit den Waldbesitzern sind schon erfolgt oder werden nach dieser Arbeit konkret geführt.
Die Realisierung soll bestenfalls bis zum nächsten Frühjahr erfolgen. Der Bau der Strecken wäre dann ab Herbst 2013....
Freiwillige werden jedoch sicher sehr viele benötigt, da das Budget nicht sehr groß sein wird.


----------



## Stricherjunge (17. Mai 2013)

Das klingt alles schon sehr gut!


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (21. Mai 2013)

Ganz wichtig wäre meiner Meinung das man jemand findet der Erfahrung im Streckenbau hat. 
Ich bin letztes Jahr auf den Flowtrails in Ottweiler und Stromberg gefahren. Stromberg war für mein Empfinden perfekt geplant und gebaut, Ottweiler das krasse Gegenteil, ohne Sinn und Verstand.
Wenn die Streckenführung nicht gut ist wird das Projekt scheitern. 
Ich würde z.B. Holger Blum vom Bikepark in Albstadt als Berater vorschlagen, der weis was er tut.


----------



## bombardino5 (10. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute,

gibt´s hier zwischenzeitlich schon neue Info´s

Gruß

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cervo (17. Juni 2013)

Nö,
Ende des Monats gibt es dann Neuigkeiten...
Zwischenzeitlich wird das Gelände aufgenommen (GPS) und viele, viele Gespräche geführt...


----------



## cervo (28. Juni 2013)

So jetzt wird es richtig spannend....
Wir sind heute mit dem Waldbesitzer das Areal der Downhillstrecke abgefahren und einen Teil der Flowtrailstrecke. Projektiert sind für die erste Zeit zwei Downhillstrecken und eine Flowtrailstrecke. Kurverwaltung, Gastronomen und Waldbesitzer stehen zu 100% hinter der Sache. Was das Areal angeht, so kann ich nur sagen, dass es absolut perfekt ist, was Geländestruktur, Felsen und Fernsicht angeht ein absoluter Traum.
Um nun dem ganzen Projekt den nötige Rückhalt zu geben, wollen wir einen Verein gründen, der sich um die Konzeption, Genehmigung und Realisierung der Strecken kümmert und aber gleichzeitig auch alle Sparten des sportlichen Mountainbikens rund um Sasbachwalden unterstützen wird. Die gesamte Konzeption einer möglichen MTB Arena Sasbachwalden soll langfristig eben auch breit angelegt sein. Der Schwerpunkt wird sich aber aufgrund der Gegebenheiten wohl in Richtung XC, Enduro, Downhill bewegen. Wer also Interesse hat, bei diesem Projekt mitzuarbeiten ist herzlich willkommen (->pn). Das Datum der Gründungsversammlung werde ich dann noch bekannt geben.
gruß
cervo


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (28. Juni 2013)




----------



## bombardino5 (28. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich und schokoei72 sind dabei.  Klingt ja alles schon mal richtig gut. 
Bitte halte uns per PN auf dem laufenden.

Gruß

Chris


----------



## Ribiker (28. Juni 2013)

Ein eigener Thread sollte dann wohl bald hier im Forum eröffnet werden...Bikepark Achern paßt ja dann nicht mehr ganz...


----------



## cervo (29. Juni 2013)

Du hast recht!
daher Umzug:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=641302

der Arbeitstitel sollte schon passen....


----------



## imun (3. Juli 2013)

Servus, das klingt Spitze. Werde das mal verfolgen hier  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## manx (29. Juli 2013)

hi bin david aus sasbachwalden gibs was neu uber termin etc ?  danke


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. Juli 2013)

guckst Du:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=641302

Bikesport Sasbachwalden e.V.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=1020


----------



## cervo (22. Oktober 2014)

Aktuelle Infos, Termine, usw.

www.bikesport-sasbachwalden.de

oder unter unserer facebook Gruppe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

